# Prostate Massage w/anesthesia



## lcole7465 (Dec 18, 2017)

So this is a new one I've never seen before. I keep going back and forth between 00902 and 01999.

Patient presents now for exam under anesthesia with prostate massage
*
Details of Procedure:  After informed consent was obtained he was brought to the operating room.  After placement dorsal lithotomy a mac was induced.  With relaxation was able the palpate his entire prostate.  I then perform prostate massage bilaterally.  Prostate had no palpable masses.  Once complete patient was woken and brought to recovery room with no immediate complications.
*
Anesthesia Type: Monitored Local Anesthesia with Sedation

If any other anesthesia coders have seen this scenario, I would appreciate some input.


----------



## awilson (Dec 18, 2017)

If he’s doing this from a rectal approach I would use 00902. But the op doesn’t specify really. I’ve never seen this before either.


----------

